# Chi-Sized Motorcycle Helmet



## lynngraves (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a 4 year old Chi/Pug named Sophie who enjoys riding around our farm behind my other half on a motorcycle (just on the farm path and around the fields, not out on the open road). She sits on the sissy bar (the "back seat") on her own, and has incredible balance, lol...I've seen a couple of websites that sell helmets for dogs, but their smallest size is still too big for little Sophie. I'd like to find her one that will fit, just for safety's sake. I can make her a set of leathers, no problems there, but I have zero experience with molding fiberglass! Anyone out there know of anything?


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

There are specialty glass places that could make customized stuff for you. It could get pretty expensive if you try to buy all of the materials and tools it takes to make one yourself especially if you probably wont use them again later. I would check everywhere you can to see if someone can make it for you before deciding on making one yourself.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

This is going to be basically no help but I thought I needed to share this pic! Someone posted this on the facebook of one of my favourite restaurants and it instantly became one of my favourite photos. Tiny dog helmets do exist.


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> This is going to be basically no help but I thought I needed to share this pic! Someone posted this on the facebook of one of my favourite restaurants and it instantly became one of my favourite photos. Tiny dog helmets do exist.


This made me squeal. Sooooooo freaking cute!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Krystal...that pic is a riot

A few years ago I was getting gas and a motorbike pulled up on the other side of the pump...the guy, dressed all in leather...had a chihuahua also dressed all in leather, matching right down to the helmets...but the best thing was, the leather on the bike seat was quite a print and the chihuahuas bike seat was made up of the same patterned leather ...I was talking to the fellow and he has ridden his bike all over Canada and his faithful companion ( the chi ) has went every where with him ! I have never forgotten those two...they made quite an impression !


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

This is where I'm planning to get Stella's when we get our new bikes. They carry other gear too.

Helmets For Pets Who Love To Travel In Style


----------

